# *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Please note these kits are on sale for the time being, pricing is as follows:* 
*Kinetic MKIV R32 Stage 2 (intercooled) - $4,599.00 - 325hp @ 7psi* 
*Kinetic MKIV R32 Stage 3 (intercooled with head spacer and fuel pump) - $4,999.00 - 440hp @ 15-16psi 
* 

*Click here to see Chris' .:R32 Turbo Build thread* 

*Click here for specials on CTS MK4 R32 Turbo Kits* 

*Click here to get C2 Motorsports Tuned* 

*Stage 3 MKIV R32 Turbo Hardware Kit Features: * 
*- Precision HP6262 Billet journal bearing turbo (680hp capable) 
- Stainless steel turbo heat shield 
- Thermal coated turbine housing & exhaust manifold 
- Kinetic 24V Turbo Manifold 
- Precision 39mm Wastegate 
- 3" Stainless Steel Downpipe 
- 9:1 Stainless Steel Head Spacer Kit (with gaskets) 
- Stainless Steel Braided Oil Feed/Drain Kits with all required fittings 
- Inline Fuel Pump Kit & Fuel Filter 
- 3" Turbo Intake Pipe 
- AFE Re-useable Air Filter 
- 4ply Silicone Hoses and Stainless Steel T bolt Clamps 
- High Density Intercooler Core 
- Black Sandtex Powder Coated Intercooler Tubing 
- Spark Plugs, Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps 
- Bosch Diverter Valve*


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

Well ... it would be time ... but as I drive an MKV R32


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

looks good for stock rods and arp fasteners. 
dyno's and writeups from the test cars or gtfo.


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

*Will this fit 2004 tt 3.2 ? it shold tell me!?!?














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif *


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

*
Quote, originally posted by Clay @ CTS Turbo »
If it's not FSI, then it should be compatible, but we haven't fit it on a 3.2L TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But I think it should fit since they have the same under body ?*


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

*I noticed you guys leave the stock intake manifold, is that all right ?*


----------



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

*oh thats nice







*


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

when is anyone gonna get a turbo kit for the new MK2 TT 3.2L???? goosh! lol


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

careful i might have to take u up on that lol


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

Can you update this post if you hear from anyone that successfully installs it on an MK1 TT? IIIRC, there are other kits (SC and turbo) for the MKIV R32 that won't work on the TT due to fitting.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

any 1/4 mile and 0-60 times?


----------



## REDRUM (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

To answer your question.....GOD YES!


----------



## surffly (Feb 18, 2009)

Wish these were the prices for the mkv....
What could make the mkv kit 2-3 times more? Just because it's for a new car?


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

What if I can only get 91 octane in my state


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

What will I lose in performance?
Orrrr, lets put it this way-what will be my max projected performance from a stage 3 kit using 91 octane pump?
Also for stage 3...I'm assuming injector upgrade is required...the only reason I ask is there is an option at check out.



_Modified by laderlover at 5:14 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## hamsandwich (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (CTS Turbo)*

I have a turbo and the car says I am getting ridiculously high MPG as well, but when I actually calculate it the old fashioned way it comes out normal.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

would this kit fit the euro golf v6 4 motion?
I cant find spesific kit for this car..


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

I got Excited cause i saw the price for Stage3 was 4000, then i realized it was w/o software,lol


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

Push comes to shove, my budy just turbod his 12 v GTI with a Kinetic kit and he loves it, so for 4 G's plus the software from elts say C2, that will bring it to about the same price as a lower end C2 Kit. but i dont hear about issues with the Kinetic Kits, so if i did go turbo id prolly get one


----------



## Skoarpio (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (motobartosz)*

ok total noob question here. Whats the FSI and TT model differences and how you know which one you got? 
I would really love to get this turbo kit, but let me ask this. What difference does the head spacer do for the large amount of HP gain? Also I am sure the motor would have to get built? Does this kit also require cam up grade? Also do you have an intake manifold upgrade and what HP does that bring?


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (CTS Turbo)*

Clay, 

long time since we last chatted. I am getting the engine back in the car today after waiting almost 3 months for a clutch so in the next couple of days I should have the first startup video of the car with the kit installed and maybe some rolling videos. 
everything seems to be in great shape. 
Cheers


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (CTS Turbo)*

I went with the DM motorsports 3 disk clutch kit, this piece is really nice, its the same clutch used in 1300AWhp R32's maybe too much for what I will be using it .............. for now. 
I will try getting the videos although my camera is not the greatest.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (CTS Turbo)*

how did you get the front mount to sit sooo far back and not have to cut up the front?? i'd like to have it that way


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_









Small update, I'm back from vacation so I'm slowly working on the car again, I need a vacation after my vacation ..... too tired......
just need to hook up the vacuum lines and bolt the front end back in the car. 

Pics and videos maybe are soon to come of the parts, build, first start up and 1st drive(break in of engine). or maybe just a link to a build thread....... my very own and first build thread


----------



## DasTeknoViking (May 25, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (huichox4)*

What manifold do you guys use ? and do you sell it separately ? I'm really good friends with the AMS guys (EVO community) and they gonna build my piping. Not really down with "kits". I like doing stuff my way, piecing it slowly so the wife doesn't catch on


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

CTS Turbo: I would buy this kit immediately if it was for the MKV........u guys sure you can't build a kit for the MKV for a price like the MKIV???? I think there would be alot of interest. thanks.


----------



## surffly (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah i would be very interested at that price too.
seems like the MKV is still to new and aftermarket prices are still high on it.
i know that the mkiv and mkv are different but not 2 times different.
also at that price there is no software or tune right?



_Modified by surffly at 9:32 PM 2-14-2010_


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

CTS Turbo: I may be interested in this. Can you give me an idea of the total cost if I did ship out my car? I would be willing to do it if I was able to get a great kit at a great price! thanks. rick


----------



## surffly (Feb 18, 2009)

you might be on with an offer like that.
i could drive the car out to you and leave it.
PM me the details and such.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

Email has been sent! If I get some good numbers back, and shipping isnt that bad, I may be sending out # 1592!! Unless surffly wants to race out from NY together!! LOL. This may be the kit we MKV guys have all been hoping for!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I am working out details with CTS at this time about getting my car to them and a turbo install! We are discussing cost, possible issues/concerns, and a timeline for my car being there. So far so good!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys, someone on the west coast needs to do this with CTS!!! I am on the east coast, and am concerned about the distance involved post work. I think CTS has worked out all the issues and is ready to go making us a MKV R32 kit!! Anyone on the west coast interested?


----------



## surffly (Feb 18, 2009)

i emailed but didnt hear back


----------



## I NEED BOOST (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a R32 Turbo Kit ? *** (CTS Turbo)*

Those numbers for the stage 2 325hp at 7psi, that's on a stock motor correct?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

All PM's replied


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I sent Clay my mk5 .:R from New Jersey to design the kit becuase i


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

here are some pics of when we did the IE rods, head spacer and head studs.


----------



## 1badr32 (Jun 3, 2010)

question the stg 3 kit: 

1- are your numbers wheel HP or crank HP 
2- does it come with boost controller 
3- what hp has been achieved with the gt35r upgrade and at what psi 

Thanks


----------



## 1badr32 (Jun 3, 2010)

ok. i'm very interested in buying this kit but need to know a few more things: 

- w/ the 44x whp, did you use headspacer or low cr rods/pistons 
- also what size injectors 
- do you provide software 
- did you have to upgrade fuel system 
- were you using oem intake manifold or upgrade/custom 
- last but not least is there any option to upgrade to a gtx35r 

Thanks again


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> www.ctsturbo.com


hey clay im glad to have bought my kit from u guys, top notch customer service and product quality, my buddy-installer pete says u guys been real helpful with the tech support side, i encourage all those interested in going fi to trust in this group theyre the real deal, we are gonna post up a small blog with pics and info once its all done, thanks again clay and nik....:thumbup:


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

WOW, 30PSI in GTI 
Want to list engine specs? :thumbup:

Do you guys do Forge DV Spring Kit? How about HPA Dog Bone insert + Engine Mounts VF or some equivalent?
PM me with price if so.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there an option to have the WG flange on the other side?


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

I want to add oil cooler adapter plate (with build in thermostat) in ADDITION to OEM oil/water heat exchanger. What can you offer?
Car is VR6 MKV


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

thinking bout pulling the trigger on one of these.. two cts kits for me? possibly


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


>


you know for all the money i spent and will spend with you guys i never got a free license plate frame or stickers what gives?:laugh:


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

RDIRTYTOO said:


> you know for all the money i spent and will spend with you guys i never got a free license plate frame or stickers what gives?:laugh:


Same! Ugh so close to purchasing another kit today


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

hey clay..its that time again:laugh: lookin for them parts we spoke bout and fuel pump for my turbod R


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

hi clay im tryin to get ahold of you to order some stuff .....:thumbup:


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

clay tragedy has struck , im trying to get ahold of you...... thanks:thumbup:


----------



## ugafan (Jul 27, 2008)

would love to have that, definitely stage 3


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

CTS Turbo said:


> Building a 600HP hardware package for a MK5 R32.
> 
> Yup, we do that…


 
I would love to see a Turbo Kit for the 3.2 V6 VW EOS!opcorn:


----------



## faceships (Dec 26, 2011)

This is w c2 motorsports tuning? Im running your stg 3 set up at 10psi. Judging by a run on a private road in mexico last night, i judged around 350-370hp and your estimates are making me think im right. So im ready for a boost controller. You think 15psi is going to be safe w stock rods/pistons? Running water/meth as well.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We have some shiny new CTS MK6 2.0 TSI (Borg Warner) Turbo Upgrade kits in stock & ready to ship.










Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Broken pics on Page 1


----------



## Joeybroo (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this still the current deal? I'm very interested just need to save up a couple more dollars! Also what's the most hp you think I could get safely out of the stage 3 kit?


----------



## eze-1.8t (Feb 18, 2013)

i want to reach 550 hp in a a3 3.2 quattro, do you have some kit for that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

eze-1.8t said:


> i want to reach 550 hp in a a3 3.2 quattro, do you have some kit for that?


Yes the stage 4 kit. I make 520whp at 13psi and 610whp at 18psi using the CTS stage 4 kit.


----------



## eze-1.8t (Feb 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes the stage 4 kit. I make 520whp at 13psi and 610whp at 18psi using the CTS stage 4 kit.


awesome numbers!!

and which clutch soft and hard did you use??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

eze-1.8t said:


> awesome numbers!!
> 
> and which clutch soft and hard did you use??


stock clutch with united motorsport DSG and ECU tune. CTS turbo can supply you with everything.


----------



## eze-1.8t (Feb 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> stock clutch with united motorsport DSG and ECU tune. CTS turbo can supply you with everything.


wow, 100% stock clutch without changing plates or adding anything? I have read that in some point the dsg hardware needs upgrade to avoid spinning


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

eze-1.8t said:


> wow, 100% stock clutch without changing plates or adding anything? I have read that in some point the dsg hardware needs upgrade to avoid spinning


100% stock clutch is good for 550 ft lb of torque using UM DSG software.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We want to thank everyone that took place in our Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. It was a great success! Now we must hunker down and work through the piles of orders. :beer:

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## 1.8tzx6r (May 30, 2010)

Here is couple pictures of my CTS/kinetic stage 3 turbo kit about 70% installed just got my high flow fuel pump from you guys . Great service and very helpful . 










Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bullrich (Jan 8, 2014)

*MkI TT fitment?*

Has this since been fitted to a MkI TT? I have a 2004 that I'm interested in working up...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This MK4 R32 is putting down some serious power. The Spec clutch just couldn't handle it. In goes a Clutch Masters FX400.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This beast of a R32 is getting close to the finish line. As you can see the piping is being buttoned up. Only a few key pieces remain. Look forward to a video of this beast starting up soon!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This R32 build is coming along nicely. Stay tuned over at ctsturbo.com


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

CTS Turbo said:


> R32 Turbo kits are fun even when you aren't moving
> 
> video


HEY! i know this car 

big shoutout to [email protected] for making this project happen and finishing her up with a top quality build! nothing better than a 500hp DD


----------



## itstmacc (Nov 12, 2014)

How badly I want this kit for my car! I wish the Canadian dollar was better


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

itstmacc said:


> How badly I want this kit for my car! I wish the Canadian dollar was better


So do we


----------



## Celisic (Jul 7, 2007)

Any sales for the mk4 r32 turbo kit? On the verge of pulling the trigger for a kit and some incentive would push me over the edge =)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Celisic said:


> Any sales for the mk4 r32 turbo kit? On the verge of pulling the trigger for a kit and some incentive would push me over the edge =)


Oh snap! If you're looking for a kit send us an email, we'll see what we can do. Lead times on kits are typically 5-10 business days when we're not too busy. We expect to be a fair bit busier during Black Friday.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Schrick & Techtonics R32 Cams in Stock!


----------



## mkIIISC (Jun 14, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Schrick & Techtonics R32 Cams in Stock!


Still got these? 😁 I'm so temped to buy a set!


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

faceships said:


> This is w c2 motorsports tuning? Im running your stg 3 set up at 10psi. Judging by a run on a private road in mexico last night, i judged around 350-370hp and your estimates are making me think im right. So im ready for a boost controller. You think 15psi is going to be safe w stock rods/pistons? Running water/meth as well.


Can anyone help me out with an answer to this ? Please 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

nitroTT said:


> Can anyone help me out with an answer to this ? Please
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


Many of our customers are running 18-20psi on stock rods


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO HOLIDAY SALE IS ON NOW!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

🏁🏁🏁Our annual Black Friday Sale goes live this Friday November 24th! Save up to 25% on our best selling performance parts for your VW Audi or BMW 🏁🏁🏁

Anyone who orders over $250 during the sale period will be entered into a draw for a Swag pack and a $500 gift card!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

🏁🏁🏁Our annual Black Friday Sale goes live this Friday November 24th! Save up to 25% on our best selling performance parts for your VW Audi or BMW 🏁🏁🏁

Anyone who orders over $250 during the sale period will be entered into a draw for a Swag pack and a $500 gift card!


----------

